# What health exams should I have done to my bitch...



## Ralph2021 (Apr 9, 2021)

...before making a determination to breed her? I know hip xrays is one, but who is reputable to read and issue an official assessment of her hips? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

From the breeding section.


----------



## Ralph2021 (Apr 9, 2021)

Biscuit said:


> From the breeding section.
> View attachment 571971


Thanks. I saw that.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Hips and elbows should be x-rayed and rated by OFA. A lot of breeders are now doing DNA testing on their dogs, one of the main things they’re looking for being DM.


----------



## Ralph2021 (Apr 9, 2021)

Pytheis said:


> Hips and elbows should be x-rayed and rated by OFA. A lot of breeders are now doing DNA testing on their dogs, one of the main things they’re looking for being DM.


Thanks. What does "OFA" and "DM" stand for, please?


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Ralph2021 said:


> Thanks. What does "OFA" and "DM" stand for, please?


Orthopedic Foundation for Animals:








Orthopedic Foundation for Animals - Companion Animal Research Center


The Orthopedic Foundation for Animals provides DNA testing and free information about companion animal genetic diseases. Explore our database.




www.ofa.org





DM - Degenerative myelopathy








Degenerative Myelopathy in Dogs | VCA Animal Hospital


Degenerative myelopathy, a disease affecting the spinal cord, results in slowly progressive hind limb weakness and paralysis. It is considered a disease of middle-aged to older dogs including German Shepherds, German Shepherd crosses, Siberian Huskies, and Collies. It will be suspected on the...




vcahospitals.com


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

OFA: Orthopedic Foundation for Animald

DM: Degenerative Myelopathy


----------



## Ralph2021 (Apr 9, 2021)

Pytheis said:


> Orthopedic Foundation for Animals:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Ralph2021 (Apr 9, 2021)

NadDog24 said:


> OFA: Orthopedic Foundation for Animald
> 
> DM: Degenerative Myelopathy


Thank you!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

At a minimum I would expect certified hips and elbows as well as DM status. I would also want to know her working ability and temperament.


----------



## Ralph2021 (Apr 9, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> At a minimum I would expect certified hips and elbows as well as DM status. I would also want to know her working ability and temperament.


Absolutely. I won't breed her unless she is the _epitome_ of a healthy, strong, confident, stable, and work-driven GSD. I will obtain the opinions of highly experienced police K-9 trainers such as Ed Reyes and Kurt Dumond (central Florida).


----------



## Ralph2021 (Apr 9, 2021)

She just turned two. IF she is bred, it won't be before she is three, at the earliest.


----------



## Max’s Owner (Aug 10, 2020)

Ralph2021 said:


> Thanks. What does "OFA" and "DM" stand for, please?


Maybe take a few years and find a breeder who will mentor you? These should have been known -when you purchased her.


----------



## ChickiefromTN (Jun 16, 2020)

I personally know someone that lost their dog to neurological problems. They found out too late their dog had the MDR1 genetic mutation and medications they and the vet gave the dog caused the damage. I do an Embark DNA test on my dogs whether I'm planning on breeding or not just so that I know their status on the genetic issues that can be found in the breed. I would be devasted to find something I gave my dog caused them to lose their life. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

